# New deep fryer



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a chance to use a new style of deep fryer. Myself and a few friends had our FSIA Party 

(First Saturday In August) last weekend and one of them brought this fryer that they made at work. They got the info from this site http://www.cajunfryer.com/  He works in a metal shop so the lucky bum has only something like $60 invested into it!   We fryed 40 pounds of jumbo wings and 9 pounds of mozzerella sticks and 9 pounds of breaded shrooms and this baby worked awesome. Much quicker recovery time than my regular style turkey fryers have.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0808100747c.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0808100747b.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0808100747a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0808100747.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0808100746.jpg
Just thought some of you who seem to have the building bug might want a new challange!!

Later

SOB ​


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Those things are sweet I keep trying to tell my wife I need one!!!


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice, what is the size of the cooker


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 11, 2010)

Now that a cool new toy that I know you are getting there SOB


----------



## tom37 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks alot Butcher,

Now I have another freaking project to add to my list. I will have to investagate the link, I really want to see how the burner and exhaust is setup. Very very cool fryer. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 11, 2010)

hdspringer said:


> Very nice, what is the size of the cooker


6 Gal of oil....I fit 5pounds of jumbo wings in each basket and had them both in the tub at once.


 


mballi3011 said:


> Now that a cool new toy that I know you are getting there SOB


I would like one but Mrs SOB knows I have 2 regulsr style turkey Fryers and "they work the same way dont they?!?!?"


 


Tom37 said:


> Thanks alot Butcher,
> 
> Now I have another freaking project to add to my list. I will have to investagate the link, I really want to see how the burner and exhaust is setup. Very very cool fryer. Thank You for sharing.


The burner is sweet and efficient as well.  ]


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Or you could get a 9 gal

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/bayou-classic-700-709-9-gallon-bayou-fryer

They make several different models


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 11, 2010)

That is very cool right there, i want one


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2010)

That is very cool - we have a small fryer for home use but that sucker would kick some serious butt


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah Jerry the 9 Gal size is the one I would get!

with an extra basket... a double. 

SOB


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn SOB that is a sweet toy. I would love to have one of those. Doesn't look like it would take up a lot of room either. I have 2 turkey fryers also and its going to be hard to convince the wife but hey she has to get me something for Christmas, I hope.


----------



## graybeard (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice use of materials and X grill!

beard


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 12, 2010)

These are very nice. I saw them at Bass Pro a month ago or so. They have 3 or 4 different sizes. They are a pretty penny at BPS but dang they sure are nice. They have one that has three cooking chambers. They would be great for the serious entertainer. If I had the money and a heck of an outdoor patio I would be all for one of these.

I'll take a look at the website.


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats sweet!!!


----------



## deannc (Aug 12, 2010)

That is sweet!  Agree, if I ever build my outdoor kitchen area I'm going to have one of those!


----------



## eman (Aug 12, 2010)

there has been folks down here building on a concept for years that if your heat source doesn't heat the oil from the bottom you won't get the burned coating . it does work and usuall your oil will get rancid b4 it burns. fire or (heat) is any where from 3/4 to 1/2 way up the fryer .


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 12, 2010)

eman said:


> there has been folks down here building on a concept for years that if your heat source doesn't heat the oil from the bottom you won't get the burned coating . it does work and usuall your oil will get rancid b4 it burns. fire or (heat) is any where from 3/4 to 1/2 way up the fryer .


What do you mean? how would the oil go rancid? the whole statement has me scratching my head?


----------



## carpetride (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been resisting the urge to buy one for a while now...your not helping!


----------



## smoksignlr (Aug 13, 2010)

Look gain eman the propane burner is on the bottom of the oil rezivoir. It looks like an awesome unit. I wish I could weld duct taped wouldn't hold that together eh boys the heat would probably melt the sticky stuff.


----------



## eman (Aug 13, 2010)

cooking oil will go bad after a period of time .

 The units w/ the burner that heat the oil in the middle don't have the problem of the breadding or batter falling down on the hottest part of the cooker like one heated from the bottom.

 The more burnt material in the oil the faster it ill start to taste bad.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump  Bump!


----------

